# Tesco Car Washers



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Just popped to tesco today and see the car washers washing a 2008 Merc. in the rain:lol: 

Best thing was the water was as dirty as the floor :wall:

edited due to VERY SERIOUS people. 

(before posting this is a light hearted thread about the car park valeters ONLY nothing against joe public)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

its been said time and again - it looks clean to 99% of them, only the 1% are worried about swirls etc - and are on here. as long as it looks clean to the majority of people thats what matters to them. its what they want, so its not a case them learning..


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Is correct kev :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dps1973 said:


> Is correct kev :thumb:


i cringe just as much if see them attacking a nice car, but its what the owner wants..


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

karl0308 said:


> Just popped to tesco today and see the car washers washing a 2008 Merc. in the rain:lol:
> 
> Best thing was the water was as dirty as the floor :wall:
> When will the owners learn!


Thats nothing mate!!! i see a murcielago getting 'cleaned' in my local tesco a while ago!!! how can people do this? spend all that money on a car and skimp on a clean!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

g-man said:


> Thats nothing mate!!! i see a murcielago getting 'cleaned' in my local tesco a while ago!!! how can people do this? spend all that money on a car and skimp on a clean!!


read my above reply:thumb:


----------



## g-man (Jul 11, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> read my above reply:thumb:


Agreed!!! if their happy then so be it!


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yer I dont know how they can do it, My gf see me cringe when I saw the guy attacking it. She just said 'Rich people all the same..Tight C**Ts.' :lol:


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> its been said time and again - it looks clean to 99% of them, only the 1% are worried about swirls etc - and are on here. as long as it looks clean to the majority of people thats what matters to them. its what they want, so its not a case them learning..


Wanted to wait for the owner and explain to him what damage it is doing to his car....Mayb got a bit of business out of him also,lol


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> i cringe just as much if see them attacking a nice car, but its what the owner wants..


Not sure it's what they _want_... they just don't _know_ any different


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Not sure it's what they _want_... they just don't _know_ any different


what they want - as in a car that looks clean


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

karl0308 said:


> Wanted to wait for the owner and explain to him what damage it is doing to his car....Mayb got a bit of business out of him also,lol


I honestly don't think that is a great way to attract business, in effect you are criticising his abilty to choose, just down to the fact he/she is unconciously unaware, I'm yet to see or hear of people making a killing on forecourts doing a 2bm wash, there just is not going to be the time and profit, I'm sure many of you know that already as you would all be out there doing it :thumb:


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Avanti said:


> I honestly don't think that is a great way to attract business, in effect you are criticising his abilty to choose, just down to the fact he/she is unconciously unaware, I'm yet to see or hear of people making a killing on forecourts doing a 2bm wash, there just is not going to be the time and profit, I'm sure many of you know that already as you would all be out there doing it :thumb:


I was only joking about waiting for them,lol


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

karl0308 said:


> Wanted to wait for the owner and explain to him what damage it is doing to his car....Mayb got a bit of business out of him also,lol


You could pay to advertise on here instead of being underhand


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

catch the pigeo said:


> You could pay to advertise on here instead of being underhand


Yeah I been thinking about that, How do I go about it. Not seen anything on here.

I was only joking about waiting! Would never do anything like that. majority of my customers come by word of mouth, The rest through advertising in my 3 brother in laws garages and leaflets


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

karl0308 said:


> Yeah I been thinking about that, How do I go about it. Not seen anything on here.
> 
> I was only joking about waiting! Would never do anything like that. majority of my customers come by word of mouth, The rest through advertising in my 3 brother in laws garages and leaflets


I guess contact a mod i was not having a dig mate but this sort of thing
usually causes a shed load of grief.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

catch the pigeo said:


> I guess contact a mod i was not having a dig mate but this sort of thing
> usually causes a shed load of grief.


I know u wasnt having a dig, Yeah I will contact a Mod later on, gotta be at christening now! always late since finding this site,lol


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

karl0308 said:


> Yeah I been thinking about that, How do I go about it. Not seen anything on here.
> 
> I was only joking about waiting! Would never do anything like that. majority of my customers come by word of mouth, The rest through advertising in my 3 brother in laws garages and leaflets


Contact WHIZZER in admin to ask about advertising options.

Also, if 'Xtreme Sheen' is your business, please remove it from your avatar ASAP and use something else instead until such time as you are a paid supporter :thumb:


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> Contact WHIZZER in admin to ask about advertising options.
> 
> Also, if 'Xtreme Sheen' is your business, please remove it from your avatar ASAP and use something else instead until such time as you are a paid supporter :thumb:


Yer Ill get rid now, Sorry


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

karl0308 said:


> Yer Ill get rid now, Sorry


Changed


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This topic comes up on a regular basis and normally from relative newcomers to DW. Many of us, myself included, but not all once treated our cars no differently to those owners we see in Tescos and various car washes, that was until we discovered detailing, our attitudes have changed but 99.99% of othe car owners have'nt, don't flame them or treat them like some kind of alien, they are "normal" we aren't, never going to change and that's just the way I like it.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

This thread was a light hearted thread and was commenting on the so called valeters in the car parks cleaning methods


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

karl0308 said:


> This thread was a light hearted thread and was commenting on the so called valeters in the car parks cleaning methods


erm, you was havng a pop at joe public, saying 'will they never learn'?! as S500 says, they are the normal ones, we aren't


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

S500 said:


> This topic comes up on a regular basis and normally from relative newcomers to DW. Many of us, myself included, but not all once treated our cars no differently to those owners we see in Tescos and various car washes, that was until we discovered detailing, our attitudes have changed but 99.99% of othe car owners have'nt, don't flame them or treat them like some kind of alien, they are "normal" we aren't, never going to change and that's just the way I like it.


agree totally


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> agree totally


Your right your not normal! Take things far too serious. But then again i've found that with alot of people on here. Mentioning no names. 
Lighten up people


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

karl0308 said:


> Your right your not normal! Take things far too serious. But then again i've found that with alot of people on here. Mentioning no names.
> Lighten up people


when someone slates people for the way they have their cars cleaned, i do take it seriously. maybe you should think before you type next time?


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes mayb I should sorry fiesta.
First post edited just for you x


----------



## fleagala (Apr 18, 2009)

I agree with someone else on here. If you are going to pay that much for a car, at least get someone to clean it that looks decent, not the car park ones. My parents don't care even half as much as I do, but they would still never get a car park clean done.


----------



## anewman (Oct 10, 2008)

g-man said:


> Thats nothing mate!!! i see a murcielago getting 'cleaned' in my local tesco a while ago!!! how can people do this? spend all that money on a car and skimp on a clean!!


Lol, I wonder if that's the same Murcielago I saw filling up with standard unleaded petrol in Sainsburys in Birmingham - how tight can you get lol.

Regarding people's knowledge of car cleaning - it's a shame that people think what they think is right and indefensible. My neighbour thinks I am somehow going to damage my car by cleaning it - (he must genuinely believe this as he compared it less favourably to his kids smacking footballs full pelt at it and dumping cardboard boxes on top of it [that or he's just a jealous .... which is more likely]). I barely wash the car once a month and barely get round to waxing it every 6 months or so. But inside his little brain I wash and wax it "all the time". So annoying, can't wait to move out of this area and hopefully keep my next car looking half-decent


----------



## simba (May 19, 2009)

i saw an 09 X6 pulling out of a car wash....lmao


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Lol, I wonder if that's the same Murcielago I saw filling up with standard unleaded petrol in Sainsburys in Birmingham - how tight can you get lol.


:lol: I wonder if there's a www.fuelworld.co.uk forum where people keep getting bashed for using 'rubbish fuels', the majority of us might be on there now getting slated for 'not knowing any better' than using basic unleaded with no F*ymol Octane boosters etc.


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

karl0308 said:


> This thread was a light hearted thread and was commenting on the so called valeters in the car parks cleaning methods


They ain't valeters they are typical car washers

Valeters do one or two steps above just car washers

Detailers - do the same as valeters in some respects apart from the odd swirl removal now and again.

I have a friend who runs a hand car wash and believe you me he probably makes more in a day than some can only dream of earning!!!

Problem is most on here think right i'll hoover and wash my car then say i've done a detail on it!!

Have you really - I think you've just done a car wash!!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

remember seeing a 6 month old blue mondeo outside a polish hand wash. swirled and hologrammed to ***£

Looked shiney though! :lol:

Was a great example for me to point out to my mates who were having their cars washed by the said "company" at the time.


----------



## David 1150 (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe this is a classic illustration of how ignorance is bliss? Last year I hadn't heard of detailing, I had a full valet on my 8 year old Fiesta at the local mall, £25, took 1/2 hour. When I came back to the car, it was gleaming, and totally spotless inside & out. I was well chuffed and would still unreservedly recommend the same people to anyone who wanted a clean, shiny car, who isn't going to look close up for swirls.

About the same period, I was sat behind an Aston Martin V8 Vantage Le Mans 600 (the old shape), with the most incredible paint I'd ever seen; pale blue metallic with reflections you felt you could walk into. At the time, I put it down to it being a £180K car with a paint job to match the price. I didn't know it was down to how it was prepared and preserved.

In a way, I'm a bit envious of "Joe Public" who is content with a sponge, bottle of Turtle Wax and (1) bucket. I remember fondly the days when I could wash the car in 10 minutes. And my wallet had something in it. 

:detailer:


----------



## froglad (Jul 22, 2009)

i was horrified and tottaly desturbed the other day wen a witnessed a tesco car WASHER put his *** out and dropped it in to his bucket of brown gritty water.......and then slop the grimey spunge on to the bonnet:doublesho!!! with no doupt *** ash included!! not sure were the butt went......may be he had a grit guard....not lol though it would float wouldent it...mmmmm


----------



## froglad (Jul 22, 2009)

caddyman said:


> They ain't valeters they are typical car washers
> 
> Valeters do one or two steps above just car washers
> 
> ...


I want to know when a really good valet bacame a detail and a basic wash became a valet???


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

froglad said:


> I want to know when a really good valet bacame a detail and a basic wash became a valet???


Since the time no one can define a detail :wave:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

a valet is a quick wash of a car, a detail is just that - paying attention to the details like the doorshuts, engine bay, cleaning the inside of the wheels properly etc etc


----------



## froglad (Jul 22, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> a valet is a quick wash of a car, a detail is just that - paying attention to the details like the doorshuts, engine bay, cleaning the inside of the wheels properly etc etc


yeah, thats wat i do when i valet a car...properly!!
valet in french means detail:wave:


----------



## froglad (Jul 22, 2009)

And,.... door shuts arent a detailed area....in between all the buttons and in all the little tiny cracks inbetween are deatails!! and any way even wen you wash a car it should include the door shuts shouldent it?!


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

karl0308 said:


> Wanted to wait for the owner and explain to him what damage it is doing to his car....Mayb got a bit of business out of him also,lol


he would have probs told you to get lost and mind your own business!


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

Maybe it was a company car. I'd have NO problems with taking a company car to a scratch and shine.


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

caddyman said:


> They ain't valeters they are typical car washers
> 
> Valeters do one or two steps above just car washers
> 
> ...





fiestadetailer said:


> a valet is a quick wash of a car, a detail is just that - paying attention to the details like the doorshuts, engine bay, cleaning the inside of the wheels properly etc etc





froglad said:


> And,.... door shuts arent a detailed area....in between all the buttons and in all the little tiny cracks inbetween are deatails!! and any way even wen you wash a car it should include the door shuts shouldent it?!


Caddy if you read exactly what i wrote(''SO CALLED VALETERS') 
They are by no means Valeters

I am a mobile valeter and do alot more steps than the average scratch and shine car washer.

Fiesta- My valets include door shuts and cleaning inside wheels properly wax/protection ect. and if the customer requires it I do the engine bay also and by no means do I class myself as a detailer it is just the standard valeting.
A detailer in my eyes is everything as mentioned above plus paint correction ect Rotary/DA

Totally agree with you frog lad with what you have said


----------



## karl0308 (Mar 11, 2009)

ryanuk said:


> he would have probs told you to get lost and mind your own business!


Notice the LOL it was a joke ur right he would of said that:lol:


----------



## Prestige (Jul 7, 2009)

Car Park Valeting who work at most of the Tesco Site's have not got a clue about Valeting.... 

Very little training thoe i did find out that AUTOGLYM back them up !!

I find it hard to belive that such a flag ship company ike Autoglym would supply these people and let them damage there cars in such a way.

I would love to close down every single one of them.

They give all true valeters a bad name.

Dont bother helping these people just let them trash cars your get the work in the end when mr BMW's paint falls off !

or nice leather is cleaned with TFR...

F*** Em All


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Prestige said:


> Car Park Valeting who work at most of the Tesco Site's have not got a clue about Valeting....
> 
> Very little training thoe i did find out that AUTOGLYM back them up !!
> 
> ...


I disagree with your views but respect your right to air an opinion but I do not respect the way you have signed off, is such offense really neccessary?


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

Avanti said:


> Since the time no one can define a detail :wave:


Car wash = Black the wheels

Valet = Black the wheel arches

Detail = Black behind the brake pedal

:buffer:

IMHO anyway!


----------



## froglad (Jul 22, 2009)

dont black anything!! just enhance and nourish wat is already there lol
after cleaning it of course......


----------



## metsub (Jan 5, 2009)

David 1150 said:


> Maybe this is a classic illustration of how ignorance is bliss? Last year I hadn't heard of detailing, I had a full valet on my 8 year old Fiesta at the local mall, £25, took 1/2 hour. When I came back to the car, it was gleaming, and totally spotless inside & out. I was well chuffed and would still unreservedly recommend the same people to anyone who wanted a clean, shiny car, who isn't going to look close up for swirls.
> 
> About the same period, I was sat behind an Aston Martin V8 Vantage Le Mans 600 (the old shape), with the most incredible paint I'd ever seen; pale blue metallic with reflections you felt you could walk into. At the time, I put it down to it being a £180K car with a paint job to match the price. I didn't know it was down to how it was prepared and preserved.
> 
> ...


hahah i agree...ahhh the good old days


----------

